# Large frameless window install questions



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm just trying to help you understand _what I_ understand .

1. Terminology : What you have aren't windows , they are insulated glass units (IG's) . You want to install them in walls _without_ a sash (the frame around them that usually has a convenient nail fin ).

At a minimum you should construct a sloped sill . Then you'll have to install an inner & outer stop of some kind . 

This is a _bit_ more work than using a nail-fin window........


----------



## hotrodjohn71 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi 57 Chevy,
Thank you for the correct terminology.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Generally... you will want to make sure your rough sill (bottom supporting window is solid/strong/sturdy)

Beyond the rough sill... you'll want to put in a sloped finish sill (to repel watter collection)

I like to support the light (IG) on several rubber pads on your sill (maybe every 8".

I like to leave at least 1/4" between the light and it's jambs (sides) and 1/2" at the header. You don't want framing putting any load on the light. (IGU). You can if you want put that really weak latex foam sealer in there if you want... but not the polyurthane stuff.

Then fashion some inside and outside stops (finish pieces holding the window in ) done in your int/ext style and then casing for finish... or sheetrock wrap... or whatever you desire.

Good luck


----------

